# Introducing Oliver Mc.Goo



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I made the decision today to get another Persian, Allies half Brother Oliver Mc.Goo(Silver..Grey...Black) He was born on June 16 so he wont be at my home until sometime in the middle of August.

I really hope I can handle two cats, cleaning eyes, grooming, brushing teeth and bathing. Im hoping that I have made a wise decision and I wont have a lot of added expenses.


I just want Allie to be happy being a indoor only cat...it confuses me after always having outdoor/indoor kitties all my life. I was always more then happy with just one companion so I do have my own doubts of my decision.

I just could not resist after seeing his color pattern as it falls directly inline with my tastes....


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, look at him in those photos! He will be a gorgeous cat and a fine playmate (after some intros, of course), Burt! Many of us get a second kitten and it turns out to be one of the best decisions ever. I think once you have Oliver in your life, you'll be glad for it. 

As far as expenses, well...yes. I will not lie, it will be double the cost to feed, care, and maintain them, but you'll also get many returns and joys from them, both. I don't think there is anything wrong with a single cat household per se, but if you can get two, heck, why not? Especially when they are both kittens. 

Looking forward to Mr Oliver's arrival in August. You're already such an awesome catdad!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh he is adorable. I think getting a playmate for Alli is a great idea, think of all the fun they will have chasing and stalking each other in that Paradise of a Cat condo you have. Its better to do it now while they are both still very young as less likely to have issues with the intros. Yes, the cost will go up but I think the most is in vet costs, for me the food cost was much the same because Lulu would eat half the can and then not want the remainder for the next meal ( how dare I ever even presume to put down the same two meals in a row) so it became more economical. Grooming will be more work, but like TC said you get the joy of watching them play together, twice the love and twice the fun. Kittens are hard work but once that period is over and there is a little bit of maturity about them it is wonderful.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Burt....that is one precious little friend for Allie! Will you call him Ollie? I think Allie and Ollie would be cute together. And I really think you are going to thoroughly enjoy having two pets. It is so fun to watch the interactions and to see how they navigate routines with each other. I have one cat and two dogs. I won't lie, the grooming and tooth brushing takes longer when there is more than one, but I feel it is well worth it. Welcome, little Oliver!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I was sent more pictures of Oliver Mc.Goo


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh how cute! I love his coloring.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Whoah! The CONTRAST! Bright orange and stately grey! They're both adorable!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
He's Adorable! Oliver and Allie are going to have such a blast playing tag all over that Awesome cat tree!
You will Definitely be entertained!
Sharon


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

aw tiny!


----------



## Wish (May 14, 2015)

He's absolutely adorable, keep us updated!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh Burt, I am SOO happy for you! Oliver has got to have the cutest color pattern I've ever seen! What a BEAUTY! 

For me, getting Ellie a friend, Tootsie (Tootsie is also Ellie's half-sister!) was the BEST decision I ever made. They are best friends and I couldn't imagine Ellie being alone, she would be lost without her sister to play with, cuddle with, everything! Ellie was naughty when she was the only cat, but when we got Tootsie she became an angel. If she gets ornery they just wrestle and play.

I bet Allie will absolutely love having a little brother to play with!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Today is the big day..Olivers arriving in 2 hours..Omg I hope Allie does not throw a fit...

Im wondering if I should introduce them tonight, the breeder says do it tonight...Oliver will be sleeping in the bathroom for the first 2-3 days..

I am nervous as Allie is the Queen of the house


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Oliver is adorable! I think getting another kitten was a great idea! We love having 2 cats and I know you will too. I hope the introduction goes well.

Judy


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Well Allie hisses at him but would follow him around in the bathroom, sneak behind him and smell.. Any face to face and she hisses. I got Allie to eat in the bathroom 3 feet from him...

Now that I took Allie out and locked Oliver in, she is in the catio and is quite jumpy. She definetly knows someone is in her domain...


Oliver is all love, seems like a cuddle bug its too bad I need to give all my attention to Allie so she isnt jealous..

At the moment im feeling sorry for Allie, Oliver crying in the bathroom


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Oliver smells like pee..

He rode in the carrier with a himalayan kitten.. 

At least I think its pee.. Need to go to petco for kitty wipes? I hate to bathe him as soon as I got him, the breeder just gave him a bath and stated that he hated it


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Burt!
Congratulations on getting Oliver home!
Poor Oliver! He's probably not to happy about smelling like that either! 
Kitty wipes would work, for a quick freshen up!
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Congratulations on getting your new baby home! It sounds like Allie is handling the introduction fairly well.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I hate intros as I think they are stressful for the cats but also for the humans, but a neccessary evil. I would split your time equally between the 2 as Little Oliver is probably scared to death o his own.
I used a travel dog crate during intros which I used to pop Kiki in to sleep and then Lulu could go up to it and smell her without either stressing.
On the next intros I would use a toy so they can both focus on this. Rub a sock over first one cat and then the other and back and forth so thei smell mixes to become the home scent. Cats are sensitive to smell.There will be hissing from Allie but thats what she should do, though she might be too young to know why she is doing it. There will I am sure also be paw bopping from her when she swipes him but with no claws out. Of course the day will come when he does that to her and she will be totally taken aback. That moment for mine was the turning point and Lulu accepted Kiki from them on.For the first few hours you are doing well. Just cats being cats, even kittens have to do everything at their pace. She'll soon have him chasing around that deluxe cat pad like a couple of maniacs


----------



## Tracy Giggles (Aug 12, 2015)

So Cute!!! I would just want to play and snuggle all day!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

If you do end up having to bath him, don't worry!  They don't hold grudges. I had to bath Jasper the first or second week I got him because he kept getting his butt dirty and believe me, while he didn't like it at the time he got over being bothered as quickly as the treats came out.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I want to see pictures too! Is Oliver a shaded smoke Persian?


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Oliver Mc.Goo....He does not seem to have eye tearing like Allie, this morning his eyes needed no cleaning...Hurray!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh he is a real looker! What a ball of precious fluff!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Aw, he's SO CUTE!  I'm so happy for you and your fluffy kittens!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

what a beautiful kitten!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oliver is Gorgeous! Love his coloring!
Sharon


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Introductions taking a huge step forward tonight...










Allie inched real close to his face and watches in amusement...some hissing not very much


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Miss Allie is soooo adorable! 
That second shot, she looks like she's thinking..."Reeaallly Dad??" 
Oliver looks like "Whatever"!
Burt, I can't wait till they're both running around in the catico, and playing tag all over that tree!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Burt you have too super cute kittens.
So happy to hear intros are going well. Lovely to see them both close to each other. Now Allie looks like she is ready for some interactive play with you and he brother. She will still hiss and bop him probably but she will now be used to his smell through the carrier. 
Get ready for what will look like fighting but kittens just play really rough so they will jump and tumble and cry when one is too rough. Interrupt if you think its too much but be prepared to be stared at with indignation at spoiling the game


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my... Oliver is one of the cutest kittens I've EVER seen! He's even cuter now that he's bigger!:luv I may be slightly biased though since I just ADORE Persians! Congratulations again, Burt!!! :mrgreen:

Honestly, I bet introductions will be a breeze. I did what you did when I got Tootsie - she slept in the bathroom the first few nights. But during the day they had supervised play sessions. The first day, Ellie hissed a tiny bit but was very curious and wanted to play with Tootsie. Within a day or two they were absolute best friends. 

It's helpful that Allie is still young, and Oliver is such a young little guy. I bet they'll be friends in no time! Just keep a close eye on playtime. If they get rough and Oliver cries, as long as Allie gets the message and backs off, that's a good sign.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

http://youtu.be/8NHraDivjvE

4th Day and the two are better but needs seperation..Allie follows Oliver everywhere, swatting his head if hes drinking water. Sometimes they play but always end up with Allie being a meanie then I quickly seperate them and try again later.

I hope they break the ice soon as today is the 4th day, I do see progress daily. Allie is a very skittish kitty and Oliver is the opposite more a cuddler.

I wish you could see his colors in detail its amazing, all black fur and paws under his feet like a little dust mop raccoon

Paw play under a rice bag....hit the paw


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh wow, that video is extremely cute. I'm kind of reminded how the cartoon cat Garfield felt when Nermal "the cutest kitten in the whole world" came to visit. (Of course that happened in a comic strip in 1979 so maybe the analogy is lost on most.) Oliver is just so cute in every action he makes, and Allie, who is super cute herself, just isn't quite sure what to make of him... 

They both have very expressive faces. You're in for a great time with those two.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Love the video! They are both soooo adorable!


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh that video!!! I could imagine Allie thinking, "I need to keep an eye on this rascal" while Oliver was like, "Ohhh feather... Oh... ball... Oh.. Allie oh feather, wait there's ball, but feather.... Arhhh~ I'm the most carefree and playful kitten you'll ever see."


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol..your floor looks like mine....a kitty playground! It looks like they are going to be just fine given a bit of time.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh that video is JUST like Lulu and Kiki. Kik was only interested in play, Lulu totally focussed on Kiki. Even the bit when Oliver pounced at the ball and Allie hissed out of shock is identical. They are doing great and you are on the right track.
Oliver is so cute, I almost feel the urge to get a new addition.


----------

